

Tesla vs. Target: Which CEO wrote the better transparency letter? - lenkendall
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2013/12/23/tesla-vs-target-ceo-wrote-better-transparency-letter/?fromcat=all#!qwxgy

======
AndrewKemendo
_People want facts, then maybe feelings_

Generally speaking I think this is actually backward they are moved by
feelings then use the facts to back them up. Just look at the best sales
technique (across industries): Telling a story. The "feelings" angle is
actually much more powerful for PR activities.

The Tesla response was, as the author points out, for "Tech savvy people" \-
the kind of people who would or would nto buy a tesla.

This is comparing messages that are targeting the median customer of two
different core markets: tech savvy early adopters vs mid-range product
consumers (there are undoubtedly overlaps between Tesla customers and Target
customers). These messages probably separately work great for their target
market.

